# Carat is closed!!



## effiee (Apr 14, 2020)

*Welcome to Carat*

Feel free to come shop, explore, fish and bug hunt!
(I have the Able Sisters and a upgraded Nooks)

My island is in the Northern Hemisphere
(Let me know if you wish to fish or bug hunt and I will close the gates for 20mins so you’re not interrupted)

My native fruit is peaches, feel free to come sell your native fruit for more bells

Feel free to shake my trees and take fruit you currently don’t have

It is currently raining so don’t forget to bring a umbrella or wear a hat

Check out my house, you will need a ladder to get to it as the incline has not been paid off yet

Feel free to leave a post on my bulletin board 

——————————————————————————

*Turnip price is currently; 103 bells

No one is currently crafting *

*Label is in town*

——————————————————————————
*A few rules;*

Please don’t trample or take any flowers

Respect others on the island 

Don’t use ‘-‘ to leave, leave via the airport please

And most importantly have fun~

——————————————————————————

*DODO CODE; *​


----------



## Jam86 (Apr 14, 2020)

hi could i come to do some shopping? i wanted to ask before i came


----------



## effiee (Apr 14, 2020)

Opal♡ said:


> hi could i come to do some shopping? i wanted to ask before i came



Of course, feel free to come whenever~


----------



## Ophea (Apr 14, 2020)

Hi, I’d also like to come to shop


----------



## effiee (Apr 14, 2020)

Ophea said:


> Hi, I’d also like to come to shop



Of course~ Feel free to come!!


----------



## Rei.from.Pulau (Apr 14, 2020)

id like to come over


----------



## effiee (Apr 14, 2020)

Sorry had a connection error, new dodo code posted~


----------



## niko2 (Apr 14, 2020)

On my way!


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 14, 2020)

Is Elise still currently crafting the money floor? If so, I'd love to come by please! Thank you!


----------



## effiee (Apr 14, 2020)

UglyMonsterFace said:


> Is Elise still currently crafting the money floor? If so, I'd love to come by please! Thank you!



Just checked and she still is~


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 14, 2020)

thank you! Be right there ^_^


----------



## niko2 (Apr 14, 2020)

PSA: people that "quietly leave" are the worst


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 14, 2020)

niko2 said:


> PSA: people that "quietly leave" are the worst



Oh no D: Does that mean there's no more money floor from Elise?


----------



## Sheep Villager (Apr 14, 2020)

Would it be okay if I visited to do some shopping and possibly took 3 oranges if you have them? ^^​


----------



## effiee (Apr 14, 2020)

UglyMonsterFace said:


> Oh no D: Does that mean there's no more money floor from Elise?



No she’s stopped crafting it unfortunately 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 14, 2020



Sheep Villager said:


> Would it be okay if I visited to do some shopping and possibly took 3 oranges if you have them? ^^​



Of course, I think I still have some oranges, I’ll have a look for you!! 
EDIT; I do still have some!!


----------



## TaylaJade (Apr 14, 2020)

Hi! I’d love to come over. I’ll leave some bells near the airport if that’s ok?


----------



## Sheep Villager (Apr 14, 2020)

effiee said:


> No she’s stopped crafting it unfortunately
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 14, 2020
> 
> ...



Thank you for looking! I'll be right over. 
These oranges have avoided me since the game came out. Glad to finally get some. ^^​


----------



## effiee (Apr 14, 2020)

TaylaJade said:


> Hi! I’d love to come over. I’ll leave some bells near the airport if that’s ok?



Feel free to come, don’t worry you don’t have to leave anything for me haha~


----------



## TaylaJade (Apr 14, 2020)

effiee said:


> Feel free to come, don’t worry you don’t have to leave anything for me haha~


Haha! Okay thankyou  you’re so generous opening your island up for everyone


----------



## effiee (Apr 14, 2020)

New code is posted~


----------



## Sheep Villager (Apr 14, 2020)

Aw man, for some reason my switch is having trouble connecting to online right now. I think I'll have to cancel my visit. Terribly sorry for the inconvenience.​


----------



## effiee (Apr 14, 2020)

Sheep Villager said:


> Aw man, for some reason my switch is having trouble connecting to online right now. I think I'll have to cancel my visit. Terribly sorry for the inconvenience.​



Oh no, I’ll save a bunch of oranges for you, incase it fixes itself~


----------



## HavocSource (Apr 14, 2020)

Hello i'd like to come by, i'm warning you here before i use the dodo code,  Thank you in adavance for the shopping spree


----------



## effiee (Apr 14, 2020)

HavocSource said:


> Hello i'd like to come by, i'm warning you here before i use the dodo code,  Thank you in adavance for the shopping spree



Enjoy your shopping spree~


----------



## Velvet_nosebleed (Apr 14, 2020)

Hi there! Can I come to explore and shop?


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 14, 2020)

Wouldn't mind stopping by to shop


----------



## effiee (Apr 14, 2020)

Velvet_nosebleed said:


> Hi there! Can I come to explore and shop?





peachycrossing9 said:


> Wouldn't mind stopping by to shop



Of course, feel free too~


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 14, 2020)

sounds nice, hope you dont mind me stopping by <3


----------



## effiee (Apr 14, 2020)

staticistic1114 said:


> sounds nice, hope you dont mind me stopping by <3


I don’t mind at all~ <3


----------

